# Amber Bottle



## casmalia (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked up this cool looking bottle with top the other day at a antique store. I'm not sure how old it is or what it was used for but it is hand blown and has no seams at all on the sides.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 17, 2016)

It's a classic pharmacy form.  No telling how old it is; they're still making them in China.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

The local antique mall has plenty of them! At least in my neck of the woods. Still a cool bottle !


----------



## casmalia (Jan 18, 2016)

I had no idea their might be a possible China connection here. The mouth of the bottle and the tapered part of the cap shows plenty of wear and tear.


----------



## whittled (Jan 18, 2016)

casmalia said:


> The mouth of the bottle and the tapered part of the cap shows plenty of wear and tear.


 Are you referring to the ground stopper? That's how they are made.
Not to disagree with Harry, that is true but I think this may have had more a laboratory use than pharmacy.

https://www.sha.org/bottle/closures.htm#Glass


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 18, 2016)

whittled said:


> Are you referring to the ground stopper? That's how they are made.
> Not to disagree with Harry, that is true but I think this may have had more a laboratory use than pharmacy.
> 
> Testing edit https://www.sha. .org/bottle/closures.htm#Glass
> ...



I certainly wouldn't argue with how the bottle might be used . . . I merely suggested it is a pharmacy form.  They come up all the time when I search for "pharmacy bottle."  Many of those hits have labels, of one sort or the other, indicating medicinal ingredients.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 18, 2016)

I am not able to edit the foregoing post even though I used "Go Advanced" to publish it.  

Anyway, here is part of the reason I called it a pharmacy form:

​


----------

